# TABELLA PIVOT:  conteggio valori univoci



## JMKEYNES

ciao a tutti

semplice ma enorme archivio con i campi
codice sede : numerico
evento: testuale con cinque valori ammessi 
prezzo: numerico
data: data

Pongo il campo codice sede in righe e e lo stesso campo in dati (conteggio)
Ottengo diverse centinaio di codici sede e per ciascuna il conteggio delle righe

QUALE FUNZIONI MI DA IL CONTEGGIO DLLE CITTA' (valori univoci) ???

Banale ma mi sta bloccando ....

grazie a chi puà aiutarmi.

Leggo e traduco l'inglese ma fatico a  scriverlo.
JMK


----------



## Anthony47

Buon giorno JMK, benvenuto nel forum.
Puoi calcolare quanti codici "numerici" unici hai in un intervallo con una formula tipo


		Code:
__


=SOMMA(SE(FREQUENZA(Intervallo;Intervallo)>0;1))

es


		Code:
__


=SOMMA(SE(FREQUENZA(A1:A10000;A1:A10000)>0;1))

La formula ignora celle vuote o con valori non numerici (purche' non siano "Errori").

Puoi applicare la formula sia all' intervallo del tuo archivio di partenza che all' intervallo della tua tabella pivot (campo Righe).

Nomi delle funzioni e separatori di campo vanno ovviamente adattati alla tua versione di Excel.

Ciao, fai sapere se risolvi con questo spunto.


----------



## JMKEYNES

Grazie Antony
per l'accoglienza e per i consigli.


sto giusto provando una soluzione simile (dentro l'archivio) usando un conta.se
Non appena sarò di rientro proverò subito il tuo metodo.

a presto

JMK



Anthony47 said:


> Buon giorno JMK, benvenuto nel forum.
> Puoi calcolare quanti codici "numerici" unici hai in un intervallo con una formula tipo
> 
> 
> Code:
> __
> 
> 
> =SOMMA(SE(FREQUENZA(Intervallo;Intervallo)>0;1))
> 
> es
> 
> 
> Code:
> __
> 
> 
> =SOMMA(SE(FREQUENZA(A1:A10000;A1:A10000)>0;1))
> 
> La formula ignora celle vuote o con valori non numerici (purche' non siano "Errori").
> 
> Puoi applicare la formula sia all' intervallo del tuo archivio di partenza che all' intervallo della tua tabella pivot (campo Righe).
> 
> Nomi delle funzioni e separatori di campo vanno ovviamente adattati alla tua versione di Excel.
> 
> Ciao, fai sapere se risolvi con questo spunto.


----------



## JMKEYNES

Ciao a  tutti
risolto con la geniale soluzione di un geniale esperto (Vecchio Frac Italy) e che condivido:
colonna "dummy" che punta al campo chiave e, eseguendo il calcolo in modo incrementale (notare indirizzo assoluto $A2:A2 in intervallo dati ...) conta la prima ricorrenza e assegna "zero"alle successive).

=SE(CONTA.SE($A$2:$A2;A2)>1;0;1).

Il risultato è un nuovo campo pienamente utilizzabile (in modalità conteggio) in zona dati del pivot e che "conta" le ricorrenze univoche con possibilità di incrociare il dato con altri campi numerici o testuali.
Insomma dato completamente integrato nella pivot come mi serviva.

Una meraviglia.
Occhio che se i dati sono molte migliaia (53.000 nel mio caso) il calcolo impegna un po la macchina !!
Onore all'autore Vecchio Frac from Italy.

P.S.
Anthony: non riesco a far andare la tua soluzione con frequenza(): la funzione non predente la formula matriciale ??
se mi aiuti testiamo la soluzione alternativa
JMK


----------



## Anthony47

La formula che ti avevo dato non ha bisogno di essere introdotta in forma di matrice (perche' FREQUENZA in modo nativo restituisce una matrice); essa e' idonea per conteggiare quanti "valori numerici unici"  sono presenti nell' intervallo; ripeto: "valori numerici" (quindi ignora le celle che non contengono valori numerici, es stringhe), ma questo non dovrebbe essere un problema visto che tu avevi scritto "codice sede : numerico".

Tu che formula hai usato, e che valori hai ottenuto?

Ciao


----------



## Anthony47

Una cosa ovvia: se nella tabella pivot hai gia' una colonna che contiene gli "unici" del codice citta' allora basterebbe una semplice *=Conta.Numeri(IntervalloDellaColonna)* ...

ri-ciao


----------

